# Java Programme installieren



## Raidri (9. Jun 2009)

Hi Leute,
Ich weiss nicht ob ich hier im richtigen Forum Bereich bin, wenn nein sry. Aber ich habe folgende Frage.
Also geht man davon aus, man hat eine Java Software geschrieben und möchte die nun anderen zur Verfügung stellen. Bei vielen Programmen hat man ja sowas wie eine setup.exe oder ähnliches zum installieren der Software.

Ich kenne in Java aber nur, alles in eine .jar datei zu stecken und diese dann einfach zu starten ?!.
Gibt es da Tools sich auch eine Setup.exe zu machen die dann alles entpackt und installiert ?.
Oder muss man sich da selber dran setzen sich nen Frame machen, das sich beim drücken auf installieren eine gepackte Datei vornimmt und die an den gewünschten Ort installiert ?!

Schon einmal danke für eure Antworten.

lg Raidri.


----------



## Wildcard (9. Jun 2009)

Ich verschieb das mal.
Grundsätzlich erstmal: Einen Installer solltest du nur machen wenn du ihn auch benötigst. Ist doch schöner ein Programm einfach starten zu können anstatt es erst umständlich zu installieren (eine Windows Krankheit...)
Als nächstes: eine sehr angenehme Variante Programme zu verteilen ist Java Webstart.
Programme werde direkt aus dem Browser gestartet und lokal gespeichert. Mit Webstart können auch direkt Desktop und Startmenü Verknüpfungen angelegt werden und das Programm wird automatisch bei jedem Start auf Updates überprüft werden (sofern eine Internet Verbindung besteht natürlich).
Wenn du jetzt immer noch meinst eine plattformabhänge setup.exe zu benötigen, dann zB mit NSIS.


----------



## Raidri (9. Jun 2009)

Ok, denke das wird mir weiterhelfen. Herzlichen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## bygones (10. Jun 2009)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Ist doch schöner ein Programm einfach starten zu können anstatt es erst umständlich zu installieren (eine Windows Krankheit...)


richtig... unix -> .configure - make - make test - make install....


----------



## Wildcard (10. Jun 2009)

deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:


> richtig... unix -> .configure - make - make test - make install....



Dann doch lieber ein  

```
sudo apt-get install firefox
```


----------



## faetzminator (14. Jun 2009)

[off]
	
	
	
	





```
sudo pacman -S firefox
```

[/off]


----------

